# First Haunt Results



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I have been monitoring this forum over the year and have seen many great ideas for a yard haunt. We have completed our first yard set-up this year with a grave grabber, flying crank ghost in a crypt and see-saw skeletons. We have added home-made fences and grave stones as well.

Check out the results at:

Pictures by perogieeater - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid212.photobucket.com/albums/cc317/perogieeater/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@cc317/perogieeater/DSCF0260

thanks for the tips!

Doug Kelly


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Another person begins their addiction. Good job.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job! BTW.. I really don't like clowns.. they give me the hebbie jebbies! and skunks.. lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job. 

I can't believe you built all of that for a first year. Damn impressive.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Got to love the crypt


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice job!
And for your first year!?
Bravo!
.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I loved what you accomplished. This was my first year also and after see what all the people do on here year after year it was daunting wasnt it. I really thing it was great that you and your kids did this together. I let my little kids help with painting and my big kid help with assembly..he's stronger than me  I cant wait to see what you all add next year. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow...I LOVE the FCG and the crypt. Nice job - especially for a first year. can't wait to see what you do this year.


----------

